# Reset/Clear Engine Management Light?



## Ali_TT (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Guys!

After my TT running like a dog the other morning and reading up on the forum I successfully diagnosed that my number 3 Coil Pack had bitten the dust! New coil pack bought from Audi yesterday for Â£20 plus VAT (cheaper than ppl thought on here?!  ) and fitted and car is now running smooth as a babies ass!

My problem is that my engine management light is still stuck on after replacing the coil pack...... is there any way of resetting the light/clearing the fault without Vag-Com?

Cheers

Ali


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

try pulling fuse 10 or 37, one of them will say Engine /timing/petrol depending on model year

wait 5 mins refit it
ignition on wait 20s
ignition off then start.

cant guarantee it but that may do it!


----------



## Ali_TT (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheers Wak.... will give it a bash!

My car is a 2002 (02) 180Q coupe.... any ideas which fuse or will only either number 10 or 37 say Engine /timing/petrol? Is this the same as a throttle body reset? Tried that before and not sure if it worked!

Would the old discounect the battery for 5 mins trick work as well?


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

Battery disconnect worked for me, have the radio code to hand though


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

Disconnect the battery neg for a few minutes, this resets it.


----------

